# s/p CVA with ...



## arizona1 (Oct 30, 2009)

how would you code s/p CVA with left mild hemiparesis

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2009)

I do not have my book handy but it will be a 438 code for late effect of CVA


----------

